# Costa Rica, January 15th & 16th



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Absolutely perfect weather at Los Suenos (Herradura) this week. Small group from Gulf Breeze on a private boat. Slow bite both days, but enough Sailfish to go around. Ended up with 6 Sailfish and 1 Blue Marlin over the 2 days we fished. 

Deck hand cut my 13-year-old's first Sailfish off when I hooked up the blue. But he got #2 with the pic to prove it. 

Cut the Marlin off after the third trip to the boat. Captain est. 225-250 on 20# test. Great fight and my first Blue.

Bite should heat up over the next couple of weeks!


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Joe, this is just awesome! Congrats to Ian on his 1st sail and to you on your 1st blue!
I'm jealous!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup: Always great to take the kids!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice work! Costa Rica is an amazing place!


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

That is a great sailfish he has there!


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Would fight a family member to go on a trip like that! good job!

TRP


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for the report. Im going in about 3 weeks.


----------



## destincabo (Nov 4, 2007)

Capt. Myles Colley said:


> Thanks for the report. Im going in about 3 weeks.


Capt where are you going to be fishing down there?


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

destincabo said:


> Capt where are you going to be fishing down there?


We are going to Los Suenos. Fishing on the Spanish Fly. We are fishing 10th and 11th.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Great report!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Costa Rica*

Thanks for all the positive comments guys. My son was stoked when he read them.


----------



## SammyYak (Dec 27, 2011)

Joe, Congrats to your son!! sounds like a great trip. It was good to catch up with ya' today. I ended up going out this afternoon and had some luck. Posted it over in the kayak area.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome Joe! Can't wait to get the full story some time.


----------

